# New Nobara Cream Cover Stick Foundation - Anyone try this yet?



## YuzuBunny (Dec 11, 2009)

I love the Face Architect; wondering how the coverage is of this stick foundation and if it would be moisturising...


----------



## Janice (Dec 11, 2009)

I haven't tried it yet, but I also love the face architect foundation and am tempted by this one too! 

Have you tried the new primer? I think it's called under base.


----------



## YuzuBunny (Dec 16, 2009)

hi,

no i havent tried the base yet but i will next time i visit counter! and of course, i will try nobara stick too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





hopefully i can go soon...i keep hearing good things about the nobara!


----------



## wannabelyn (Dec 18, 2009)

I've tried the underbase and I quite like it. I received a few samples in the beige shade when I bought some things from the counter in tokyo. I can't compare this with the older mousse form unfortunately. It's a nice to have.

Jojoba has an excellent review on this stick foundation if anyone is interested:
Review/Swatch/FOTD/Comparison: Shu Uemura Nobara Cream Cover Stick Foundation ~ My Makeup Reviews


----------



## sunshine817 (Mar 4, 2010)

i'm in love with this foundation. perfect coverage and the best cream foundation i've ever bought. love love love this brand!!!


----------



## Leigh-Cheri (Mar 28, 2010)

I adored the Nobara stick foundation. Really easy to apply and blend out. Great coverage with a slightly dewy (not greasy) finish. Looked like skin and not makeup.

...But then it broke me out. FAIL.


----------



## Ingenue (May 27, 2010)

This is hands down the best stick foundation I've ever used. I like it better than the BB or Kevyn Aucoin offers because it's a 'dry' stick. BB is heavy and a bit oily... and Aucoin's coverage is sometimey. But this stuff goes on heavy, stays put, and wears beautifully. I hear it's supposed to have some ingredients in it that are beneficial to the skin. No confirmation on that though...so don't hold me to it. But if that's true... all the better. Love this stuff.


----------



## MzzRach (May 27, 2010)

I am enrolled in the Shu MA discount program and included this in my most recent order.  Will report back!


----------



## Ingenue (May 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_I am enrolled in the Shu MA discount program and included this in my most recent order. Will report back!_

 
How did you enroll? Can you share details?


----------



## MzzRach (May 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ingenue* 

 
_How did you enroll? Can you share details?_

 
Info is on their website here: shu uemura art of beauty | professionals


----------



## Ingenue (May 27, 2010)

And I actually  have an account with them. I didn't even know the info was on there. Thanks!


----------



## kimmae17 (Jun 30, 2010)

I just ordered this and i love it! works great as a foundation or as concealer!


----------



## Beauty11111 (Oct 17, 2010)

I’d love to try this, does someone know how 774 compares in colour to NARS siberia?


----------



## Nekobeauty (Aug 25, 2011)

I have both the FA & the nobara as well as some fdtns from Shu.

  	I much prefer this over the BB stick fdtn. BB stick fdtn feels kinda oily on me. Nobara gives medium-heavier coverage (more than FA) and doesn't give me breakouts (acne prone, combo skin).

  	Love this!


----------

